# Montgomery Al Gump City comic con Aug 12 2017



## jasper (Jan 26, 2017)

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com/story/news/2017/01/25/comic-con-coming-gump-city/97051634/

First year for it. The facebook page is up. Web page is being worked on.
mods please move if necessary.


----------

